# 3.5 Timing chain cover replacement



## Emailad4me (Dec 22, 2015)

Hello newbie here. I just replaced my timing chain on my 2004 Nissan Maxima 3.5. I cannot get the bottom motor mount bolt to go in the timing chain cover as it hits the frame(not enough clearance). Anyone here know the trick to getting this in? Any help Appreciated.


----------

